# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein > Gesetze Visum >  Meldung alle 90 Tage

## pit

Ich war heute zur regelmässigen Meldung bei der Immigration.

Ab sofort muss man auch eine Passkopie mit einreichen (Seite mit den persönlichen Daten und die Seite mit der gültigen Aufenthaltserlaubnis). 

Also, nächstes Mal dran denken, wenn man nicht vorm Kopierer in der Schlange stehen möchte.

 ::

----------


## Enrico

Ja, war ja wohl so geplant. Aber Hausbuch selber oder das der Frau ist weggefallen oder auch das weiterhin?

----------


## pit

Bislang habe ich immer nur das Formular TM 47 gebraucht. nichts sonst.

 ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

immigration-aendert-regelung-zur-3-monatigen-meldepflicht.

----------

